# This is fun



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

The ex-wannabe-metal-guitarist in me thought this was kinda neat:


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

That was fun!

That was also the most interesting arrangement of Vivaldi's "Summer" movement that I've ever heard. You could release that as a pop single and it could be a hit.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

He did a similar thing with Pachelbel's Canon too. Bastardizations, yes, but good ones


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

Gah... I must say I hated that, but this is a common thing with me. I love the original versions of a piece so much I get disgusted when I listen to such far out interpretations. ^^;; Though, that's just me.


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

nefigah said:


> He did a similar thing with Pachelbel's Canon too. Bastardizations, yes, but good ones


Hmm, not sure I'd like that if he approached it the same way as the Vivaldi. That approach made me realize that there's something about Vivaldi, his rhythm, his string usage that was suited to this kind of adaptation.

Wouldn't work on Pachelbel's Canon, it's too lyrical and slow. Unless he took a different approach and turned it into a power ballad.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Margaret said:


> Hmm, not sure I'd like that if he approached it the same way as the Vivaldi. That approach made me realize that there's something about Vivaldi, his rhythm, his string usage that was suited to this kind of adaptation.
> 
> Wouldn't work on Pachelbel's Canon, it's too lyrical and slow. Unless he took a different approach and turned it into a power ballad.


Here's the Pachelbel....


----------



## Mr Dull (Mar 14, 2009)

I first hear the Pachelbel a few months ago when my daughter pointed it out to me. I was very surprised how well it worked. The rock fan in me was even more surprised since classical/rock mixtures always sound lame. 
After watching a couple of versions it struck me as that here you had youngsters who I would assume wouldn't normally listen to classical music working hard to learn a classical piece. I do wonder if it will lead them to explore the classical genre.


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

I liked the Pachelbel's Canon at first when he took the power ballad approach. But then he had to rock out on it and it didn't work for me after that. Though the melody was still recognizable, I didn't care for the extreme tempo change.


----------

